# Butt joint



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

https://www.mur-wall.com/blog/how-to-v-groove-a-drywall-butt-joint


----------



## Expert Hanger (Feb 5, 2019)

Who hung the drywall ? Third grade class project ?


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I learned my lesson a long time ago about beating people up on this site.
I'm so busy now with work and no one to do it. I could tolerate a second grade class project right now.:yes:


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

the $50 butt joint.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

The drywallers are apprentices you are correct and we need them badly around here.
But that's not the reason why we cut the joints.
Keep Hanging.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Inidrywall I wish you were a little closer in distance.I’d be danm glad to get the side work and keep it coming weekends are boring at this point I’d rather be on the wall


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Phillytaper1955 said:


> Inidrywall I wish you were a little closer in distance.I’d be danm glad to get the side work and keep it coming weekends are boring at this point I’d rather be on the wall


I moved here 25 years ago from Maryland. I worked all around Anne Arundel and Prince Georges Counties. When I left Maryland illegals were working there 2 for 1. It’s dog eat dog in Maryland.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah it’s a really rough around here, I come from a drywall family dad, uncles cousins all drywall guys the whole tribe of us jumped ship from residential to union commercial. We did a lot work in Maryland,our home state but primarily our work has been just across the state line in neighboring delaware but residential shacks has been be over run by illegals. Ughhh drove the price to the ground can’t compete


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Phillytaper1955 said:


> Yeah it’s a really rough around here, I come from a drywall family dad, uncles cousins all drywall guys the whole tribe of us jumped ship from residential to union commercial. We did a lot work in Maryland,our home state but primarily our work has been just across the state line in neighboring delaware but residential shacks has been be over run by illegals. Ughhh drove the price to the ground can’t compete


There’s a lot of money in Maryland, and it’s a beautiful state. I still enjoy going there occasionally to visit family. When I lived there, the cost of living was going up and the pay was going down. I think you guys made a smart move by going union. I can’t imagine doing residential drywall there and trying to raise a family. Back in the late 80’s and early 90’s, I had to work 7 days a week just to damn near starve to death.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

lnidrywall said:


> I learned my lesson a long time ago about beating people up on this site.
> I'm so busy now with work and no one to do it. I could tolerate a second grade class project right now.:yes:


awe come on when my brother Moore shows up slam him:yes:


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Phillytaper1955 said:


> Yeah it’s a really rough around here, I come from a drywall family dad, uncles cousins all drywall guys the whole tribe of us jumped ship from residential to union commercial. We did a lot work in Maryland,our home state but primarily our work has been just across the state line in neighboring delaware but residential shacks has been be over run by illegals. Ughhh drove the price to the ground can’t compete


As we run same Union Put the finger on the contractor for hireing them, one F89khead got a 250000 dollar fine and looked really good on him let me tell ya


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> As we run same Union Put the finger on the contractor for hireing them, one F89khead got a 250000 dollar fine and looked really good on him let me tell ya


Current talk of border walls is complete BS until E-Verify is made mandatory. I've been calling for this for years and it falls on deaf ears. Fox news is running our country now and nothing is really being done as they claim. As a working stiff in this country you're better off being union. Just ask a drywaller in Texas and he'll prove it.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Mur-wall is probably wondering how the hell his butt joint prep video turned into an immigration debate (sorry Mur-Wall). I guess drywall guys are easily distracted. 
Here we go... I don’t think the immigration issue will ever be dealt with. I think it is exactly where the large corporations want it to be, it’s broken for us but perfect for them. As long as people can be marginalized they can be exploited for profit. I read all the time that undocumented workers do the jobs that most Americans aren’t interested in. I say most Americans aren’t interested in those jobs because the wages have been beaten into the ground (which means big profits for Corporate America).
The US Congress and White House are bought and paid for by large corporations. They just distract and divide the population to keep the status quo.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

lnidrywall said:


> Mur-wall is probably wondering how the hell his butt joint prep video turned into an immigration debate (sorry Mur-Wall). I guess drywall guys are easily distracted.
> Here we go... I don’t think the immigration issue will ever be dealt with. I think it is exactly where the large corporations want it to be, it’s broken for us but perfect for them. As long as people can be marginalized they can be exploited for profit. I read all the time that undocumented workers do the jobs that most Americans aren’t interested in. I say most Americans aren’t interested in those jobs because the wages have been beaten into the ground (which means big profits for Corporate America).
> The US Congress and White House are bought and paid for by large corporations. They just distract and divide the population to keep the status quo.


Hey man, It's all good that's what forums are for.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

lnidrywall said:


> … . I don’t think the immigration issue will ever be dealt with. I think it is exactly where the large corporations want it to be, it’s broken for us but perfect for them. As long as people can be marginalized they can be exploited for profit. I read all the time that undocumented workers do the jobs that most Americans aren’t interested in. I say most Americans aren’t interested in those jobs because the wages have been beaten into the ground (which means big profits for Corporate America).
> The US Congress and White House are bought and paid for by large corporations. They just distract and divide the population to keep the status quo.



Hmm .. Actually, the White House is giving this issue hell. But no help from congress from either party. It is not corporations that want immigrant help. They can and do go straight across the southern border for the really cheap labor in their Maquiladoras. Most uneducated immigrants work construction, housekeeping, food industry agriculture, and landscaping. It is the Democrat party which has lost the American born blue collar worker and which is looking to do whatever it takes to get the Hispanic vote. Be damned the American worker. Anyhow, the comical treatment of the Butt Joint at the beginning of this thread is a whole other issue. Even an apprentice should be trained a little better before making their YouTube debut.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Hmm .. Actually, the White House is giving this issue hell. But no help from congress from either party. It is not corporations that want immigrant help. They can and do go straight across the southern border for the really cheap labor in their Maquiladoras. Most uneducated immigrants work construction, housekeeping, food industry agriculture, and landscaping. It is the Democrat party which has lost the American born blue collar worker and which is looking to do whatever it takes to get the Hispanic vote. Be damned the American worker. Anyhow, the comical treatment of the Butt Joint at the beginning of this thread is a whole other issue. Even an apprentice should be trained a little better before making their YouTube debut.


I didn't say corporations wanted immigration help. They are benefiting from no "real" action from our government. To the people at the top of the food chain there is no immigration problem. It's not a political party problem, it's a "big money" keeping control problem. I have no faith in either political party.
Maybe Mur-Wall's apprentice's had a premature YouTube debut, but I think you gotta cut Mur-Wall some slack... Man is it hard to find "any" help right now, let alone quality dependable help. If people will show up and want to learn, what's not to like?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

lnidrywall said:


> I didn't say corporations wanted immigration help. They are benefiting from no "real" action from our government. To the people at the top of the food chain there is no immigration problem. It's not a political party problem, it's a "big money" keeping control problem. I have no faith in either political party.
> Maybe Mur-Wall's apprentice's had a premature YouTube debut, but I think you gotta cut Mur-Wall some slack... Man is it hard to find "any" help right now, let alone quality dependable help. If people will show up and want to learn, what's not to like?


Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

lnidrywall said:


> I didn't say corporations wanted immigration help. They are benefiting from no "real" action from our government. To the people at the top of the food chain there is no immigration problem. It's not a political party problem, it's a "big money" keeping control problem. I have no faith in either political party.
> Maybe Mur-Wall's apprentice's had a premature YouTube debut, but I think you gotta cut Mur-Wall some slack... Man is it hard to find "any" help right now, let alone quality dependable help. If people will show up and want to learn, what's not to like?


Hmm. What do you mean by corporation? I belong to a few of them, but get no help from the government. I am still waiting for the "Big Money" to come rolling in. … I understand that employers need to be constantly finding new help and training them. We hire new guys and train them all the time. We generally try to get a worker doing as close to journeyman quality work as we can right off the bat on a single task. Maybe it is masking windows for drywall wrap or texturing. Masking windows properly is no small task. Also coating screws, V cutting joints and prefilling with setting compound. I guess my point is, if I am trying to instruct others of the fine points of a particular task, I would use a professional to demonstrate. It is one thing to have an apprentice learning a procedure. It is another thing to say to the world, this is they proper way a professional does this task, When that is not the case. Or else what kind of instruction are you really accomplishing? I do not wish to appear as if I am picking on anybody. And I applaud it when people try to instruct those who need instruction. But I do wish to speak the truth as I see it. … Also, saying open border policy and illegal immigration is not political is laughable. Have you listened to AOC, or Beta O'Rourke? Or certainly Trump. It is perhaps the most partisan issue going. The one point I agree with is " (To) the people at the top of the food chain there is no immigration problem. " Wealthy people who are net consumers of services and labor are enriched by a surplus of workers driving wages down, and thus prices down. The immigrant himself (herself) is also enriched by illegal immigration. But people who are citizen or legal workers and service providers are hurt by a glut of competition in the workplace. And the Democrat party clearly wants as many illegal aliens turned into voting citizens as possible, knowing full well they will benefit from the new voters in upcoming elections. The Republican party knows they will be hurt by immigrant voters. And so they are less cozy with illegal immigration.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.


Always good to have a few pearls of wisdom added to the mix from Mr Willys.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Always good to have a few pearls of wisdom added to the mix from Mr Willys.


As I've always said. Until they make E-Verify mandatory politician's are just spewing rhetoric. The 1% look the other way as illegal immigration boosts the economy and neither party does anything.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Fellas,
FYI We are in Canada, we have snow, moose and humidity here.
Our drywall is crap.
If we don't do this" V Groove comical treatment" the tape crease will show.
Excuse me for my ignorance but I have been doing joints for over 30 years.
The other alternative we have is butt-tape but it's not cheap.

If you work in the south you probably don't have to do this.
But all you guys care about is your wall and immigration problem.
Good luck with that
Cheers


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mur-Wall said:


> Hey Fellas,
> FYI We are in Canada, we have snow, moose and humidity here.
> Our drywall is crap.
> If we don't do this" V Groove comical treatment" the tape crease will show.
> ...


Hilarious, you claim independence but your economy is smaller than the state of Texas which in the US is considered a Schithole country. While your gun laws and healthcare works and ours rapes the people you're as dependent on the US as Oklahoma. All countries whom honor the Queen are bitches of the US that don't pay taxes.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

MrWillys said:


> Hilarious, you claim independence but your economy is smaller than the state of Texas which in the US is considered a Schithole country. While your gun laws and healthcare works and ours rapes the people you're as dependent on the US as Oklahoma. All countries whom honor the Queen are bitches of the US that don't pay taxes.


If you say so Mr.Willys.
If you want to say **** about another country find a sub-reddit.
This is a drywall forum.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mur-Wall said:


> If you say so Mr.Willys.
> If you want to say **** about another country find a sub-reddit.
> This is a drywall forum.


Let me re-phrase, we are a global economy of which the US is at the forefront. A nice way of saying the same thing.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

MrWillys said:


> Let me re-phrase, we are a global economy of which the US is at the forefront. A nice way of saying the same thing.


I concur Mr.Willys.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Hmm. What do you mean by corporation? I belong to a few of them, but get no help from the government. I am still waiting for the "Big Money" to come rolling in. … I understand that employers need to be constantly finding new help and training them. We hire new guys and train them all the time. We generally try to get a worker doing as close to journeyman quality work as we can right off the bat on a single task. Maybe it is masking windows for drywall wrap or texturing. Masking windows properly is no small task. Also coating screws, V cutting joints and prefilling with setting compound. I guess my point is, if I am trying to instruct others of the fine points of a particular task, I would use a professional to demonstrate. It is one thing to have an apprentice learning a procedure. It is another thing to say to the world, this is they proper way a professional does this task, When that is not the case. Or else what kind of instruction are you really accomplishing? I do not wish to appear as if I am picking on anybody. And I applaud it when people try to instruct those who need instruction. But I do wish to speak the truth as I see it. … Also, saying open border policy and illegal immigration is not political is laughable. Have you listened to AOC, or Beta O'Rourke? Or certainly Trump. It is perhaps the most partisan issue going. The one point I agree with is " (To) the people at the top of the food chain there is no immigration problem. " Wealthy people who are net consumers of services and labor are enriched by a surplus of workers driving wages down, and thus prices down. The immigrant himself (herself) is also enriched by illegal immigration. But people who are citizen or legal workers and service providers are hurt by a glut of competition in the workplace. And the Democrat party clearly wants as many illegal aliens turned into voting citizens as possible, knowing full well they will benefit from the new voters in upcoming elections. The Republican party knows they will be hurt by immigrant voters. And so they are less cozy with illegal immigration.


Keep waiting on the “Big Money”. I’m talking about the largest corporations and special interest groups in the country, the ones that _actually_ lobby congress. I never said that immigration’s not political - it’s totally political, and that’s why it’ll never get fixed. How many administrations have had majorities in congress and accomplished nothing on immigration or anything else for that matter? And when they don’t have the majority, the political gridlock is also convenient for the large corporations and special interest groups. Both Democrats and Republicans answer to the same forces that fund their campaigns: the largest corporations who benefit from keeping us divided and bickering. To them it’s not broken, so why fix it?
Just an example of how corporations benefit from illegal immigration status quo.
https://www.texastribune.org/2016/12/19/big-name-businesses-exploit-immigrant-labor/


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> As I've always said. Until they make E-Verify mandatory politician's are just spewing rhetoric. The 1% look the other way as illegal immigration boosts the economy and neither party does anything.


Unfortunately where I live, most of the competing drywall employers are illegal aliens themselves. So E-verify would not effect them. They have cash operations. No records are kept. All SS numbers are invalid. Names have been changed to protect the (not so) innocent. And they are often (but not always) considerably cheaper in price.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

lnidrywall said:


> Keep waiting on the “Big Money”. I’m talking about the largest corporations and special interest groups in the country, the ones that _actually_ lobby congress. I never said that immigration’s not political - it’s totally political, and that’s why it’ll never get fixed. How many administrations have had majorities in congress and accomplished nothing on immigration or anything else for that matter? And when they don’t have the majority, the political gridlock is also convenient for the large corporations and special interest groups. Both Democrats and Republicans answer to the same forces that fund their campaigns: the largest corporations who benefit from keeping us divided and bickering. To them it’s not broken, so why fix it?
> Just an example of how corporations benefit from illegal immigration status quo.
> https://www.texastribune.org/2016/12/19/big-name-businesses-exploit-immigrant-labor/


Good point that congress tends to do a poor job of getting anything done regardless of who is in power. Which brings back something I thought of years ago. Maybe we should pay congress members by piece work. They get paid for what they get done at the end of the day.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Good point that congress tends to do a poor job of getting anything done regardless of who is in power. Which brings back something I thought of years ago. Maybe we should pay congress members by piece work. They get paid for what they get done at the end of the day
> 
> Great idea!:yes:


----------

